# <<<<<<friday pics>>>>>>>>>>



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Here are some pics of my recent trip to St John and Jost Van **** in the BVI's...can't wait to get back again.

Under the palm tree...










One of the many beaches on St John and in the National Park...










White Bay beach BVI's...










Tarpon on the beach on the beach...










Bonefish trolling the shore break looking for crabs....










Shark on Maho Beach










Maho Beach from above...










A guy fishing the flats....


----------



## urdady1 (Mar 25, 2012)

Just Funny
used to race....not
dad's retirement gift, S&W bodyguard with initials
dirty pic
Kemah


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

corrossion










wife had a benign spot removed from her face. doc said if left it probably would turned into cancer. she's all better now, thank the LORD! WEAR SUNSCREEN!










my defensive player of the year










another reason to do business with discount tire........FREE ICE CREAM!










what my barking dog does after she's done barking


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Both ends of a rainbow 

Been workin on the railroad 

Solid trolley cable that feeds the light rail

Poles that support the cables

Power supply House for rail

Pullin wire

Ground grid

Big surprise I got in the mail! Thanks again Mr. Jim! :biggrin:


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

357 mag result, rig in the GSC, 30 cal armor piercing results, Blanco River SP, Hall of Horns


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

....


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

New boat


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Labor day fishing with my son and his buddy

1st wade redfish

My trout

each caught a big red

at the cleaning table

Cotton and more cotton


----------



## Deep Hunter (May 22, 2004)

*Waiting for a handout?*

Came in from fishing the other morning and this guy was guarding my house.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

To Chickenboy...amazing to me that with that neat, clean, simple rig you run you seem to 'box' more fish than almost all the guys with the $60K CC boats...with the possible exception of NWilkins...and he don't even seem to stay IN his bote... Seems to be a case for..."It's not the tools...it's the carpenter".....:rotfl:

Nice pix, Guys...I love this thread on Fridays...:cheers:


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Labor Day dove hunt










Momma and the kiddos in tow.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Picked up two 30 gallon feeders that work and a 55 gallon protien feeder all for $50. What a deal. Just what I needed, another project!
Cleaned up one of my shooting lanes. Can you tell?


----------



## Pinch (Aug 11, 2012)

Crappy game, but a great sunset!



More pics can be found here.
http://pinchback.smugmug.com/Univer...-2012/25140328_4ZZVDg#!i=2061319951&k=sGhHQvH


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Daughters first dove hunt 
Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

a few randoms from the ranch

Chuck's axis buck
guard dogs
storm blew in, had to take a time out from stalking
interesting dove retrieve (boss's daughter, lab and our pet eland)
Me and Razor Dobbs at the Hunter's Extravaganza


----------



## Fish_On! (May 25, 2012)

My first mate







I touched the butt







Looking for frogs


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Pinch said:


> Crappy game, but a great sunset!
> 
> 
> 
> Great Pic. The SWT Cats weren't scared of those Coogs were they.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

South texas blast and cast for special white wing. 

day 1: 6 trout out of port mansfield, rain storm moved in a messed everything up. headed to the dove field around 2pm that afternoon near the border in Progresso. more birds than you could ever imagine. the guides off the king ranch estimated 1 million birds in the field. Limits were had in minutes if you wanted to shoot them that fast.

day 2: weather was much better, full limits of trout, though we weren't able to locate anything with size. Had to be off the water by noon...within the last 20 minutes we landed those two nice flatties you see to cap off an already good day of fishing. headed out to the dove fields around 2pm again. more of the same, birds everywhere. i think a blind man could have shot a limit of birds in these fields to be honest with you.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

This is what the weather has been like all week minus yesterday and today


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

We loaded up the lease with hunters and let the kids take first shots. I still managed to get a dozen in the morning and finish up in the afternoon pretty easily.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

get back to work Lance. got any other pics of the iron horse?


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

*Pics*

"Jake the Stray from Baffin Bay" has been with us for 3 months. 
Awesome Dog!!

Picked up the new (to me) Pathfinder on Tuesday.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

fishinfool said:


> get back to work Lance. got any other pics of the iron horse?


What is this work you speak of? I thought I just got paid to eat, sleep, and workout on the boat?


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Made a road trip last week to see Phish play in OKC and then a 3 day show in Denver (it was awesome!).

Our Red Lab, Ms. Lucy.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

my dad came to SA last week, took him to my buddy's place over in the Quarry, he had his first Dos-a-rita! :biggrin: :cheers:


----------



## Greg E (Sep 20, 2008)

My fall smokehouse project. Should be done soon.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Friday fun day at school.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Arizona Memorial couple of weeks ago. I have had the good fortune to go twice.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

who built that power room?



Harbormaster said:


> Both ends of a rainbow
> 
> Been workin on the railroad
> 
> ...


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Good life*

Albino Channel Cat out of our pond! 









Our pond and Deck we built last spring









Be headed to Death Valley on Saturday GEAUX TIGERS


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

few good pics from dove hunting last week in katy
some quesadillas made with a pig we roasted in the ground
banner we are making for the fundraiser for this years toyrun... oct 6th at hugh and jeffs barwash


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

*Random pics*

1. My and my hunny!
2. Our view of Lake LBJ fromt the top of our boat house.


----------



## bluewaterrip (May 8, 2006)

1. My wives first pair of Costas she is a happy mom

2. This guy did messed up and thought it would be fun to go over the curb and in the ditch.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Great pics everyone


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Newest addition to the back yard and a lil tease from Chompurrs









First day of school, (borrowed our pic was destroyed by tech savvy youngsters)









My Main squeeze pointing out our new adventure to friends.. Still think I'm the luck one!









Something found at a local nursery that I'd love to have, but not for sale









Just a daily reminder that no means no..


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

This is from last weekend. I'm the fat one. The other adult is t-astragal.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

my god doc... your dog freaks me out every time i see it, EXACT Beadreaux clone, who were the dam/sire and it was crumpler (?) kennels, right?


----------



## Tex-Cajun (Sep 14, 2010)

From the Chronicle...
Saving all the valuables!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*I'm hungry.. Time to eat early*

Over the Holiday weekend it was Father/Daughter time. She showed me how to cook.. To bad she did not go with me on Monday to show me how to feech..lol

Ancho/Arbor Chilli Rubbed Brisket w/ KC Bourbon BBQ sauce..

She wanted 2 types of Potatoe Salad.. One Tnagy Tarragon and the other Cajun Hot Hot

Cake she baked.. Great Theme

Ahhh Rubbed Trout

Trout Pol-Mex Style

A Deesh Napoleon cook named after a great war defeat w/ Crawdads..

Pork Tenderloin Diane - Named after my older Sister of course


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Dave, what is that with the crawfish tails? Can we...me..get some recipes? That made my mouth water!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Teaching my boy how to surf


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Mine too.. I am eating the leftovers of that Napleon deesh as we type.. pm sent


Mrschasintail said:


> Dave, what is that with the crawfish tails? Can we...me..get some recipes? That made my mouth water!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> my dad came to SA last week, took him to my buddy's place over in the Quarry, he had his first Dos-a-rita!


I don't see any Dos Equis in that Dos-a-rita 

TH


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

osoobsessed said:


> my dad came to SA last week, took him to my buddy's place over in the Quarry, he had his first Dos-a-rita! :biggrin: :cheers:


Landshark - yummy!


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

One of the locals' new porch awning

Two Texas Tortoises. Say that fast. They're a threatened species and we have quite a few crawling around.

Kangaroo at a ranch in Kerrville.

Yo quiero Taco Bell.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> I don't see any Dos Equis in that Dos-a-rita
> 
> TH


haha! true...the original was called Dos-a-rita.....they have i thinkn 11 different flavors now, that one is called the "Shark Bite-a-rita" :cheers:


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

TxFig said:


> This is from last weekend. I'm the fat one. The other adult is t-astragal.


they're both fat!:wink::biggrin:


----------



## mjames76 (May 17, 2006)

Found this little guy at the lease


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

mjames76 said:


> Found this little guy at the lease


VERY 2Cool! Where's your lease? I haven't seen one of those guys in many years.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

My co pilot
My girls
Buggy on it side


----------



## mjames76 (May 17, 2006)

swifty said:


> VERY 2Cool! Where's your lease? I haven't seen one of those guys in many years.


We hunt outside of Quanah, up by the Red River.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

My nephew, Tyler Swart, throwing a pass last Friday night in his first game as a starter for the Gators.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Mont said:


> My nephew, Tyler Swart, throwing a pass last Friday night in his first game as a starter for the Gators.


which school is that?


----------



## rpduke (May 19, 2005)

Looks like Dickinson HS.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Texas City Dike gathering a couple months back.
Tabasco factory, Avery Island, La.
They're eating us out of house & home! haha


----------



## Tex-Cajun (Sep 14, 2010)

*UH Football*

My two daughers at UH home opener. 
My youngest got to perform at halftime with the Cougar Cheerleaders. 
And as mentioned previously, the Cougars stunk this game up...


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

swifty said:


> VERY 2Cool! Where's your lease? I haven't seen one of those guys in many years.


I caught a whole bunch o them little rascals on Kenedy Ranch. They are pretty cool. I spent a year and a half working there on a wind farm.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Before/after.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Ahh roasted Pepper Salsa.. I like your tastes .. Plus :cheers:..lol 2cool


MEGABITE said:


> Before/after.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

. . . and this is what he does . . . all day long . . . we have ran him to the parts house I don't know how many times . . . I even have an ignition switch in may purse I had to find a part # for . . . thank you google . . . wg


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Whiskey Girl said:


> . . . and this is what he does . . . all day long . . . we have ran him to the parts house I don't know how many times . . . I even have an ignition switch in may purse I had to find a part # for . . . thank you google . . . wg


Is that a bearing buddy on that front tire???


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Is that a bearing buddy on that front tire???


My sister and I are cracking up - we just got him home from an eye appointment, and wondering what the heck he can even see since his eyes were just dilated. We won't even get started on the mower that is on the other side . . . not to mention the JD sits in the barn. . . wg


----------



## kerryst (Oct 27, 2008)

*Big Bend 2012*

Visited the in-laws for Labor Day who have lived in Big Bend for 40+ years. Met the wife when I worked there back in 1992-93. The Sage were in bloom.









































Playing with the Vivid setting.


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

if you've never had a boykin spaniel....you should


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

*Cool pics as usual*

Great pics everybody! Bored at work so I fiquered I would play. Let see if this dumb hillbilly ******* can fiquer it out. My boys doing what they LOVE.

1 : Ready to get after these critters again.(oldest boy)
2: This one musta been married had on a wedding band.(10yo with band under his belt already)spoiled middle boy
3: My youngest with a nice perch and his biggest gar to date.


----------



## Sabalo32 (Jul 17, 2009)

i second the boykin spaniel...great dove hunter


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

*Labor Day parade*

A few shots from the Labor Day parade in Bandera last week end.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

MichaelW said:


> A few shots from the Labor Day parade in Bandera last week end.


Great pictures !

Did you drink some cold beer at Arkey Blues ?

:cheers:


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

Is Arkey Blue still around? Spring of 1965 our senior class went to a dude ranch in Bandera for our senior trip and he was the head wrangler. Also sang songs around the campfire at night.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Took my daughter to Galveston for the first time and she loved being outside there


----------

